# Conexant USB Modem not recognized under 8.1



## Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Conexant USB Modem which is recognized by my FreeNAS-Box (FreeBSD 7.3 AMD64) without problems.

When I connect the modem to my FreeBSD 8.1 AMD64 GENERIC Kernel freshly installed box I get an error message saying that the address could not be set.

On FreeNAS:

```
ugen0: <Conexant USB Modem, class 2/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on uhub0
```

On FreeBSD 8.1:

```
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usb_alloc_device: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_req_re_enumerate: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
```

Do I need to configure FreeBSD for USB-Support or is there some switch in the Bios?

The FreeNAS is a Atom 230, the 8.1 is a Celeron E3400.

Thanks for help.

UPDATE: I installed a standard 7.3 and it works fine also. What has changed between 8.1 and 7.3 to not allow my modem to work? I will be tied to 7.3 forever


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2011)

Ben said:
			
		

> UPDATE: I installed a standard 7.3 and it works fine also. What has changed between 8.1 and 7.3 to not allow my modem to work? I will be tied to 7.3 forever



8.x has a completely new USB system.  It's technically pickier than the USB system in 7.x, and some devices require "quirks" or patches to work.  The freebsd-usb mailing list is the place for that.  Or you could enter a PR instead.


----------



## Ben (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok, I will try that.

Thanks!


----------

